# Blackcloud Vs. Extrema and duck hunt pics



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Just got back in town from our trip down south. Weather was great a couple days for duck hunting, but not for camera shots. Here are a couple from when the weather wasn't too bad.

First couple are from a BB that came in low.










Splashdown









A cemetary from the late 1880s-90s that was right behind us










A crip being shot and catching the shot string










And this happened the first day, about 5 minutes after my buddy said, "this blackcloud is great stuff" Good thing I took an extra gun









Good luck this weekend everyone. . .I know where some free Blackcloud is if you want some.:lol:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Holy.....:yikes: Was there a Barrel obstruction ? Your posting about it so I'll assume no one was injured ? That had to be a weak barrel area or the end was plugged...IMO Man that's just plain scary ........


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

looks to me that a wad stuck in teh choke. question is....what choke and where did it go :yikes:


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

nothing a hacksaw can't fix, those 26" barrels swing faster than the 28" barrels any how:lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nobody was hurt, besides a ringing in the ear from the guy to the right. We were just all thankful for that. . .could have been worse. 

We looked for the choke, couldn't find it, it was factory Beretta IC choke, not a wad stripping choke. . .did find a couple wads that looked like the stuck wad and second wad out in the water. It happened in a series of three shots the best I can figure. . .stuck wad, second shot that blew barrel, third shot where sparks flew and the HOLY #%$#. I told my buddy to contact both Federal and Beretta to see if anything can or will be done.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Man we need some more info on that barrel mishap:tdo12: You mentioned Blackcloud vs Extrema was this the first time you used that ammo with the extrema and do you think that was the problem? I hope no one was hurt.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

BTW - I didn't type very well in first post. . .wasn't my gun, it was a buddy's gun. . .I always take two guns on trips, so he was able to still have a gun.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

That is amazing.


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

im glad no one was hurt. thats a heck of thing to experience.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice pics!


I know alot of guys like the BC - but it seems to me that you're just rolling the dice every time you pull the trigger, kinda like Russian Roulette with a shotgun...:sad:


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad no one was hurt. Your buddy still fired a third shot after the barrel blew up on the 2nd? I think I may have noticed the rib sticking up and the banana peeled barrel.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

He was shooting real fast. aiming too


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

heard that was possible but i only heard it when shooting from paternmaster
glad your ok


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Super Yooper said:


> Glad no one was hurt. Your buddy still fired a third shot after the barrel blew up on the 2nd? I think I may have noticed the rib sticking up and the banana peeled barrel.


You think you would have noticed in time to not pull the trigger a third time? 

I really doubt anyone would have noticed shooting at birds. 

He was shooting real fast. aiming too 

You don't aim a shotgun, you aim a rifle.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll try to find the pic's but we had it happen to a Rem 870 barrel up near the chamber. The wad came out of a BC an lodged about 1 " into the barrel. Second round blow the barrel and parts of the chamber apart. BC is terrible stuff. Remington told us they've seen several problems with BC shells. Especially with guns that don't have completely clean barrels.

Glad no one was hurt. Just seeing that photo brings back BAD memories.

Blacklab


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Did ya hunt lake Barkley in KY? The grave yard looks familar! The old family farm is under Lake Barkley.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

mwakely said:


> Did ya hunt lake Barkley in KY? The grave yard looks familar! The old family farm is under Lake Barkley.


The family farm is UNDER Lake Barkley! Old graveyards! OK thats got JJJJ....Jason written all over it  Just might have to put more than 3 shells in my gun if I ever hunt there.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Then be careful. Biting down on shot is one thing. 

Now a choke tube...

Hey maybe that's where they got the name...choke ...tube...ha-ha, I made a funny.

Yeah I'm here all week.

*But seriously, thanks for the post. That thing could've been bad for everyone in a close quarter blind.* :tdo12:


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

omega58 said:


> You think you would have noticed in time to not pull the trigger a third time?
> 
> I really doubt anyone would have noticed shooting at birds.
> 
> ...


Glad no one was hurt, but I gotta say- he must have been shooting with his eyes closed. The sight rail is sticking straight up 3-4 inches. If he was 'aiming' I have to wonder how.


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

Mythbusters tried to recreate the banana peel barell and couldn't, looks scary


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm very glad that everyone turned out safe in that incident.

However, I find it strange that the peeled out part of the barrel has a bulge in it approximately where the "wad stripper" tabs would be on a patternmaster choke tube. Not accusing at all, just saying it's interesting that it's bulged more in that general spot.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> Glad no one was hurt, but I gotta say- he must have been shooting with his eyes closed. The sight rail is sticking straight up 3-4 inches. If he was 'aiming' I have to wonder how.



This is just my guess of what happened. . .I was around the corner putting the boat away after getting some birds. 

I just don't think any of you experts would have noticed when shooting at a group of birds. . .maybe I'm wrong? He definitely noticed on the shot when the sparks flew. 


And I didn't put in the aiming part. . that was copied from the other poster.

This part here:

"He was shooting real fast. aiming too" (hunting man) 

You don't aim a shotgun, you aim a rifle. (my response)


Maybe some people close one eye and shoot a shotgun?


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

field-n-feathers said:


> I'm very glad that everyone turned out safe in that incident.
> 
> However, I find it strange that the peeled out part of the barrel has a bulge in it approximately where the "wad stripper" tabs would be on a patternmaster choke tube. Not accusing at all, just saying it's interesting that it's bulged more in that general spot.


The tear is exactly where the choke tube begins, right where the wall of the gun barrel would be weakest. 

Hey, we had two engineers trying to figure out why and how on this one, using terms I had not a clue about.:lol: 

With my 935 with the overbored barrel, I would have shot his Blackcloud, but it was already too late.:lol: I won't shoot it in my Benellis, that's for sure.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

omega58 said:


> The tear is exactly where the choke tube begins, right where the wall of the gun barrel would be weakest.


Yes I agree, but it's interesting that the main bulge is approximately where "wad stripper" tabs are. I just can't see the end of the barrel doing something like that without some sort of obstruction, whether choke tube or debris in the barrel.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

field-n-feathers said:


> Yes I agree, but it's interesting that the main bulge is approximately where "wad stripper" tabs are. I just can't see the end of the barrel doing something like that without some sort of obstruction, whether choke tube or debris in the barrel.


I'm quite certain that the wad stuck on the choke tube for some reason, but I know for a fact that it was a Beretta factory choke tube. 

With as good as Beretta CS is, I told him good luck. . .last time I called them, I was on hold for 25 minutes and hung up.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> Remington told us they've seen several problems with BC shells


 
Of course they will, as they also sell Remington ammunition. 

Sorry to hear that about the mis-hap, and I am glad that nobody was hurt.


----------



## fightem (Sep 21, 2008)

Serves you right for shooting those grave stones lol You guys give good hunters a bad name


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

wow, that sucks, scares me some too, ive been using more and more black cloud, its really shooting well out of my bps, took down some geese with #4 this weekend. i like the stuff. been running the factory mod choke myself. i have a ported duck hunter choke for the gun but pulled it for the black cloud.

it would be nice if we could get some solid answers on this issue, why is this happening?!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I know when we were in Missouri a couple years ago snow goose hunting, our guide was trading it for wolf, kent, anything anyone would trade it for cause he said it was junk. Said it was eating the choke tubes up in their guns, that they were given it from federal to try and promote it and it was wrecking their guns. He showed us choke tubes that it had ate up and where it was chewing up his barrel. Granted they were running like 6 to 10 shots out every flock that came by so their results were extreme but seems like that may be what is gonna start happening once you guys start getting the same amount of shells ran through your guns. You can't get me to pay that much money for the stuff, try putting the right lead on em and not just getting lucky with the golden BB. also the lethality of steel is only like 50 yards isn't it?


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

> Mythbusters tried to recreate the banana peel barell and couldn't, looks scary


Not hard to do. Jam your gun in the mud and shoot it. Happened to my Rem 1100 a few years ago field hunting geese. Must've stuck the barrel in the ground and did not know until the first flock of birds came in. And no, I didn't notice until I had fired my third shot either. Thought I had a corn stalk stuck on the end and it was the rib blown up.

Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Deke84 (Sep 1, 2009)

This was my gun that this happened to. I realize there are people much smarter than I who post on this site.....I would simply like to offer a "be careful" out of respect to fellow hunters about the dangers of blackcloud. I would not wish this on anyone.......could care less about the gun......glad my buddies did not get hurt. I clean my gun after each hunt. This happened on the second volley at birds...shot three shells...reloaded....shot again........gun barrel exploded......and for the record, who looks at the end of the shotgun when they shoot? I focus on the target. Maybe I'm doing something wrong????


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Deke84 said:


> This was my gun that this happened to. I realize there are people much smarter than I who post on this site.....I would simply like to offer a "be careful" out of respect to fellow hunters about the dangers of blackcloud. I would not wish this on anyone.......could care less about the gun......glad my buddies did not get hurt. I clean my gun after each hunt. This happened on the second volley at birds...shot three shells...reloaded....shot again........gun barrel exploded......and for the record, who looks at the end of the shotgun when they shoot? I focus on the target. Maybe I'm doing something wrong????


I think it looked worse after the third shot than it did the second. Probably unnoticeable while swinging after the second shot. Did any ducks drop on the second and third shot?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

idylmoments said:


> Not hard to do. Jam your gun in the mud and shoot it. Happened to my Rem 1100 a few years ago field hunting geese. Must've stuck the barrel in the ground and did not know until the first flock of birds came in. And no, I didn't notice until I had fired my third shot either. Thought I had a corn stalk stuck on the end and it was the rib blown up.
> 
> Glad no one was hurt.


ya i done it with my wingmaster back when i was like 14. was chasing a cripple across a mud flat, musta kicked mud up some how into my barrel in the chase....bird flew over me during the chase so i pulled up to wack it and the end result was like bugs bunny stuck his finger in the end of my gun. Got home that night and dad sawed my 28" barrel into a 24" barrrel and glued a bead on the end. hunted 8 more years with that thing, lol.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Chasing ducks alone at 14? Lucky!

I had WAAAYYY too much supervision.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waxico said:


> Chasing ducks alone at 14? Lucky!
> 
> I had WAAAYYY too much supervision.


was hunting old federal area B up on the river. Dad was with me, just up on the other side of the mudflat. kinda laughed me when i started the march after the cripple as it was next to impossible to walk in. got both ducks if i remember right. not sure how second died since my muzzle imploded but it dropped.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

waxico said:


> Chasing ducks alone at 14? Lucky!
> 
> I had WAAAYYY too much supervision.


As soon as I got my license at 16 it was on. Bolted a trailer hitch to the 76' Vega wagon and started trailering the 12' boat to the launch at the end of Clark road.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Did it have wood sides?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Nope. AM radio and fold down back seat to throw dog and all your hunting crap. What else could you ask for. Was embarrassed as hell to drive in high school, but it gave me access to a lot of hunting I never would have had otherwise. Could not tell you how many hundreds upon hundreds of hours that car allowed me to spend during the year roaming around FP and Quanicasee while I was young.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Our crew has had no problems with Black Cloud whatsoever and we've been shooting it since it came out...Never had any problems with it other then when it first came out and they hadn't realeased the "do not shoot with a wad stripper choke" warning....had a buddy literally shoot the choke tube straight out of his gun....from that pic it looks like either A. They were using some kind of wad stripper choke B. Had the wrong choke in the gun by accident (thinking it was a M or IC choke) or most likely C. something was stuck in the barrel whether it was Mud, Stick, etc. that they didn't know was there.....In any case, glad to hear no one was hurt...


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

I filmed with "waterfowler's edge tv" this spring for snows and they were using Berreta extrema 2's and black cloud. They went through 3 cases of the stuff (recreates eat up alot of ammo) and no problems. It could have been a wet shell that lodged a load in the barrel. I for one don't use the stuff, it kills great but the flight stopper pellets put a hole the size of your finger in the breast. I like to eat what I kill and so do the people that hunt with me.


----------

